# P-3C Joins Naval Air Museum Barbers Point



## Warbirds News (Apr 25, 2014)

A Lockheed P-3C Orion arrived at Kalaeloa Airport in Hawaii in March, destined for the Barbers Point Naval Air Museum. Bu.no 160770 was based locally with Patrol Wing 2, and represented the unit during the Naval Aviation Centennial celebration in 2011, painted up as an early model P3V-1. 

P-3C Joins Naval Air Museum Barbers Point | Warbirds News


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 25, 2014)

8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

Very cool!


----------

